# urq build sequence info 1982-1988 US related



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related*

Found this on Audi fans....
MODEL YEAR 1982
MONTH CHASSIS NO ENGINE NO
02.01.1982 85-C-900717
02.28.1982 85-C-900843 WX 000 156
03.31.1982 85-C-900924 WX 000 307
04.30.1982 85-C-901097 WX 000 411
05.31.1982 85-C-901209 WX 000 469
06.30.1982 85-C-901290 WX 000 517
07.31.1982 85-C-902000 WX 000 605
MODEL YEAR 1983
MONTH CHASSIS NO ENGINE NO
08.01.1982 85-D-900001
08.31.1982 85-D-900591 WX 000 626
09.30.1982 85-D-900717 WX --- ---
10.31.1982 85-D-900855 WX --- ---
11.30.1982 85-D-901059 WX --- ---
12.31.1982 85-D-901220 WX --- ---
01.31.1983 85-D-901338 WX 000 626
02.28.1983 85-D-901502 WX --- ---
03.31.1983 85-D-901718 WX --- ---
04.30.1983 85-D-901861 WX 000 628
05.31.1983 85-D-901943 WX --- ---
06.30.1983 85-D-902024 WX --- ---
07.31.1983 85-D-902500 WX --- ---
MODEL YEAR 1984
MONTH CHASSIS NO ENGINE NO
08.01.1983 85-E-900001
08.31.1983 85-E-900070 WX --- ---
09.30.1983 85-E-900087 WX --- ---
10.31.1983 85-E-900254 WX --- ---
11.30.1983 85-E-900413 WX --- ---
12.31.1983 85-E-900549 WX --- ---
01.31.1984 85-E-900676 WX 000 651
02.29.1984 85-E-900799 WX 000 656
03.31.1984 85-E-900940 WX 000 710
04.30.1984 85-E-901072 WX 000 730
05.31.1984 85-E-901188 WX --- ---
06.30.1984 85-E-901195 WX --- ---
07.31.1984 85-E-901500 WX 000 739
MODEL YEAR 1985
MONTH CHASSIS NO ENGINE NO
08.01.1984 85-F-900001
08.31.1984 85-F-900062 WX 000 744
09.30.1984 85-F-900156 WX --- ---
10.31.1984 85-F-900299 WX --- ---
11.30.1984 85-F-900449 WX 000 798
12.31.1984 85-F-900578 WX 000 819
01.31.1985 85-F-900716 WX 000 824
02.28.1985 85-F-900837 WX 000 839
03.31.1985 85-F-900958 WX 000 849
04.30.1985 85-F-901081 WX --- ---
05.31.1985 85-F-901188 WX 000 864
06.30.1985 85-F-901316 WX --- ---
07.31.1985 85-F-901500 WX --- ---
MODEL YEAR 1986
MONTH CHASSIS NO ENGINE NO
08.01.1985 85-G-900001
08.31.1985 85-G-900207 WX --- ---
09.30.1985 85-G-900370 WX --- ---
10.31.1985 85-G-900528 WX 000 872
11.30.1985 85-G-900625 WX --- ---
12.31.1985 85-G-900707 WX 000 872
01.31.1986 85-G-900763 WX 000 877
02.28.1986 85-G-900832 WX --- ---
03.31.1986 85-G-900880 WX --- ---
04.30.1986 85-G-900944 WX --- ---
05.31.1986 85-G-901001 WX 000 878
06.30.1986 85-G-901062 WX 000 885
07.31.1986 85-G-902400 WX --- ---
MODEL YEAR 1987
MONTH CHASSIS NO ENGINE NO
08.01.1986 85-H-900001
08.31.1986 85-H-900173 WX --- ---
09.30.1986 85-H-900263 WX --- ---
10.31.1986 85-H-900364 WX --- ---
11.30.1986 85-H-900399 WX 000 886
12.31.1986 85-H-900437 WX 000 888
01.31.1987 85-H-900476 WX --- ---
02.28.1987 85-H-900551 WX 000 897
03.31.1987 85-H-900607 WX --- ---
04.30.1987 85-H-900663 WX 000 898
05.31.1987 85-H-900689 WX 000 901
06.30.1987 85-H-900717 WX --- ---
07.31.1987 85-H-902400 WX --- ---
MODEL YEAR 1988
MONTH CHASSIS NO ENGINE NO
08.01.1987 85-J-900001
08.31.1987 85-J-900054 WX --- ---
09.30.1987 85-J-...... WX 000 908
10.31.1987 85-J-900088 WX 000 914
11.30.1987 85-J-900162 WX --- ---
12.31.1987 85-J-900189 WX --- ---
01.31.1988 85-J-900230 WX 000 949
02.28.1988 85-J-900323 WX 001 009
03.31.1988 85-J-900432 WX 001 091
04.30.1988 85-J-901800 WX 
05.31.1988 85-J-902000 WX 
06.30.1988 85-J-902200 WX 
07.31.1988 85-J-902400 WX 
=============================================================
ENGINE ID LETTERS
WX 2.2LITER 119KW MANUAL TRANSMISSION 02/82 => 07/88
=============================================================
TRANSMISSION IDENTIFICATION LETTERS
UG 01 02 2 >> 31 07 2 MANUAL TRANSMISSION
4H,5H 01 08 2 >> 31 07 4 MANUAL TRANSMISSION
7Z 04 08 4 >> 31 07 8 MANUAL TRANSMISSION 
WF 01 02 2 >> 31 07 8 REAR DIFFERENTIAL
^ ^ ^ 
| | +-- LAST DIGIT OF YEAR (2 => 1982)
| +---- MONTH
+------- DAY
=============================================================
EXTERIOR/INTERIOR COLOR CODES
=============================================================
02.01.1982 >> 07.31.1983 MODEL YEAR 1982/83
F 85-C-900717 >> 85-D-902500
-------------------------------------------------------------
BODY-EXTERNAL COLORS ||UPHOLSTERY
-------------------------------------||----------------------
DESCRIPTION |LACQ |SALES||
| NO | NO ||CLOTH |
-------------------------+-----------||----------------+-----
BLACK | 041 | A1 ||MOCCA | GE
ALPINE WHITE | 90E | P1 ||
MARS RED | A3A | G6 ||LEATHER |
LHASA-METALLIC | A6V | W1 ||----------------+-----
HELIOS BLUE-METALLIC | A5Y | W5 ||MOCCA | TK
GOBI-METALLIC (gold) | Y1V | Y6 ||SIERRA (BEIGE) | TN
ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC | Y7Y | L1 ||
MONTEGO BLACK-METALIC | Y9V | L3 ||
AMAZON BLUE-METALLIC | Y5Y | L6 ||
PORT ROSE-METALLIC | Y4Y | L8 ||
DIAMOND SILVER-METALLIC | 97A | Z4 ||
-------------------------------------------------------------
WHEEL DISC: LAD 003 C00 - RALLY BLACK
L V7D OLD - SILVER-BRIGHT
=============================================================
08.01.1983  >> 07.31.1984 MODEL YEAR 1984
F 85-E-90001 >> 85-E-901500
-------------------------------------------------------------
BODY-EXTERNAL COLORS ||UPHOLSTERY
-------------------------------------||----------------------
DESCRIPTION |LACQ |SALES||
| NO | NO ||CLOTH |
-------------------------+-----------||----------------+-----
OCEANIC BLUE-METALLIC | Y6V | L7 ||MOCCA | GE
ALPINE WHITE | 90E | P1 ||
TORNADO RED | Y3D | G2 ||LEATHER |
LHASA-METALLIC | A6V | W1 ||----------------+-----
ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC | Y7Y | L1 ||BRAZIL | V7
MONTEGO BLACK-METALIC | Y9V | L3 ||SIERRA (BEIGE) | VM
AMAZON BLUE-METALLIC | Y5Y | L6 ||
PORT ROSE-METALLIC | Y4Y | L8 ||
-------------------------------------------------------------
WHEEL DISC: LAD 003 C00 - RALLY BLACK
ALD 645 Y7Y - ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC
=============================================================
08.01.1984 >> 07.31.1985 MODEL YEAR 1985
F 85-F-90001 >> 85-F-901500
-------------------------------------------------------------
BODY-EXTERNAL COLORS ||UPHOLSTERY
-------------------------------------||----------------------
DESCRIPTION |LACQ |SALES||
| NO | NO ||CLOTH |
-------------------------+-----------||----------------+-----
OCEANIC BLUE-METALLIC | Y6V | L7 ||GRAPHITE | ZN
ALPINE WHITE | 90E | P1 ||
TORNADO RED | Y3D | G2 ||LEATHER |
LHASA-METALLIC | A6V | W1 ||----------------+-----
ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC | Y7Y | L1 ||GRAPHITE | YN
AMAZON BLUE-METALLIC | Y5Y | L6 ||QUARTZ | TC
STONE GREY-METALLIC | Y7U | U8 ||PLATINUM | TW
TITIAN RED-METALLIC | B3V | W4 ||
GRAPHITE-METALLIC | B7V | W9 ||
SAPPHIRE-METALLIC | Y5Y | L5 ||
-------------------------------------------------------------
WHEEL DISC: LAD 003 C00 - RALLY BLACK
ALD 645 Y7Y - ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC
=============================================================
08.01.1985 >> 07.31.1986 MODEL YEAR 1986
F 85-G-90001 >> 85-G-902400
-------------------------------------------------------------
BODY-EXTERNAL COLORS ||UPHOLSTERY
-------------------------------------||----------------------
DESCRIPTION |LACQ |SALES||
| NO | NO ||CLOTH |
-------------------------+-----------||----------------+-----
OCEANIC BLUE-METALLIC | Y6V | L7 ||GRAPHITE | ZN
ALPINE WHITE | 90E | P1 ||
TORNADO RED | Y3D | G2 ||LEATHER |
LHASA-METALLIC | A6V | W1 ||----------------+-----
ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC | Y7Y | L1 ||GRAPHITE | YN
AMAZON BLUE-METALLIC | Y5Y | L6 ||PLATINUM | TW
STONE GREY-METALLIC | Y7U | U8 ||
TITIAN RED-METALLIC | B3V | W4 ||
GRAPHITE-METALLIC | B7V | W9 ||
SAPPHIRE-METALLIC | Y5V | L5 ||
-------------------------------------------------------------
WHEEL DISC: LAD 003 C00 - RALLY BLACK
ALD 645 Y7Y - ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC
=============================================================
08.01.1986 >> 07.31.1987 MODEL YEAR 1987
F 85-H-90001 >> 85-H-902400
-------------------------------------------------------------
BODY-EXTERNAL COLORS ||UPHOLSTERY
-------------------------------------||----------------------
DESCRIPTION |LACQ |SALES||
| NO | NO ||CLOTH  |
-------------------------+-----------||----------------+-----
SATIN BLACK-METALLIC | Y9Y | Q1 ||GRAPHITE | ZN
ALPINE WHITE | 90E | P1 ||
TORNADO RED | Y3D | G2 ||LEATHER |
NAUTIC-METALLIC | Y5Z | Q2 ||----------------+-----
ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC | Y7Y | L1 ||GRAPHITE | YN
LAGO-METALLIC | Y6Z | Q6 ||PLATINUM | TW
STONE GREY-METALLIC | Y7U | U8 ||
TITIAN RED-METALLIC | B3V | W4 ||
NILE GREEN-METALLIC | Y6Y | Q7 ||
PEARL EFFECT WHITE-METAL.| 0A9 | 9019||
-------------------------------------------------------------
WHEEL DISC: LAD 003 C00 - RALLY BLACK
ALD 645 Y7Y - ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC
ALD 645 0A9 - PEARL EFFECT WHITE-METALLIC
=============================================================
08.01.1987 >> 07.31.1988 MODEL YEAR 1988
F 85-J-90001 >> 85-J-902400
-------------------------------------------------------------
BODY-EXTERNAL COLORS ||UPHOLSTERY
-------------------------------------||----------------------
DESCRIPTION |LACQ |SALES||
| NO | NO ||CLOTH |
-------------------------+-----------||----------------+-----
SATIN BLACK-METALLIC | Y9Y | Q1 ||GRAPHITE | ZN
ALPINE WHITE | 90E | P1 ||
TORNADO RED | Y3D | G2 ||LEATHER |
NAUTIC-METALLIC | Y5Z | Q2 ||----------------+-----
ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC | Y7Y | L1 ||GRAPHITE | YN
LAGO-METALLIC | Y6Z | Q6 ||PLATINUM | TW
STONE GREY-METALLIC | Y7U | U8 ||
TITIAN RED-METALLIC | B3V | W4 ||
NILE GREEN-METALLIC | Y6Y | Q7 ||
PEARL EFFECT WHITE-METAL.| 0A9 | 9019||
BRILLIANT BLACK | Y9B | 9004||
-------------------------------------------------------------
WHEEL DISC: LAD 003 C00 - RALLY BLACK
ALD 645 Y7Y - ZERMATT SILVER-METALLIC
ALD 645 0A9 - PEARL EFFECT WHITE-METALLIC


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (Sepp)*

I'm guessing anything built past 1986 was strictly for spares. Interesting that ETKA shows the model as being available until MY1987. I wonder if one had the option of special ordering one from a dealer. The import certification was likely still valid, the only new requirement was the high mounted brake light in 1986. The rest of the safety and emission standards remained the same.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (NJRoadfan)*

I had to update my post topic statement, as there are some cars I beleive in Norway?? that had the WX engine as well. (this would explain the car being listed beyond the* 1* '86 officially imported here in the states.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (Sepp)*

I want an RR w/ conversion back to earlier grille and possibly headlamps. 
(as if that's ever going to happen, it would cost some serious cash to import it, especially given how much more appreciated the Ur is in Europe)


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I had to update my post topic statement, as there are some cars I beleive in Norway?? that had the WX engine as well. (this would explain the car being listed beyond the* 1* '86 officially imported here in the states.

Interesting that the WX engine would go somewhere in Europe. It was crippled to meet our emission standards with a cat and detuned to 160HP (vs. 200HP from the eurospec WR) as a result. Why would anybody in Europe want to loose 40HP if they didn't have to?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (NJRoadfan)*

Not sure as well, but I vaugely/possibly remember Per *maybe* mentioning they had the WX where he was.....


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_
Interesting that the WX engine would go somewhere in Europe. It was crippled to meet our emission standards with a cat and detuned to 160HP (vs. 200HP from the eurospec WR) as a result. Why would anybody in Europe want to loose 40HP if they didn't have to?

As your probably well aware, a simple chip & wastegate spring upgrade will put it up to a more respectable 210-220hp.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Not sure as well, but I vaugely/possibly remember Per *maybe* mentioning they had the WX where he was.....









Well, there were only 3 Urq's sold in Norway when they were new, and I know the owner of the third and last one, and it's definitely no WX, it's a WR. It's for sale btw, he wants only $46.000 for it!







The reason for his price? He doesn't need to sell it, and the price is right for the right buyer. This car is better than new! Still a lot you might think, but an average-to-poor condition Urq still goes for more than $17k here, so it's not that bad, I think. I'd buy this car in a heartbeat, if I had that kind of funds. 
The last Urq sold in Norway, it is a 1987 and the white leather interior was ordered from the factory.
http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/album85
Back to topic, Sweden and Switzerland had more strict emmision laws back in the 1980s, so these two countries got the WX engine, and also other Audis had engines similar to the US/Can lineup. The rest of Europe got the WR in the Urq.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (PerL)*








\







The white leather looks amazing!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (Entwerfer des Audis)*

It most certainly does, and if I recall correctly, that's a restored original upholstery, and not refinished in new materials. It accentuates the white Ronals perfectly!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (Entwerfer des Audis)*

It was available in the US in limited number on 87.5 special build Coupe GTs.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (PerL)*

Really? I thought the original upholstery looked like this:


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (Entwerfer des Audis)*

The early pre-85 cars looked like that, which happens to be the majority of US UrQuattros. MY1985 and up got leather without the cross-stitch pattern just like the Audi 4000s.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (NJRoadfan)*

In that case, I like the pre-1985 Euro exterior, but the post-1985 (not sure of US/Euro differences) interior. And I don't know the real-world counterpart, but the BBS #12 wheels from Gran Turismo 4 (17-18" x 10-11"). And adjustable ride hight (á la Allroad quattro).


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_In that case, I like the pre-1985 Euro exterior,

It's only the headlamps/grille, taillamps and wheels that are different. Other than that, they remained unchanged from 1980 to 1991.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: urq build sequence info 1982-1988 WX related (PerL)*

I know. I like the vertical grille/headlamps better than the sloped ones.


----------

